# Помогите пожалуйста узнать год выпуска и оценить стоимость баяна Этюд Тула



## rancevleha (16 Мар 2015)

Помогите пожалуйста узнать год выпуска и оценить стоимость баяна Этюд Тула[img=center][/img]


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2015)

*rancevleha*, 
Скорее 60-е. Год назад брал на avito за 1500р


----------



## rancevleha (16 Мар 2015)

vev (16.03.2015, 16:36) писал:


> *rancevleha*,
> Скорее 60-е. Год назад брал на avito за 1500р


Распознать не поможете это не 202 ? Просто паспорт утерян а я не разбираюсь.


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2015)

rancevleha (16.03.2015, 16:49) писал:


> vev (16.03.2015, 16:36) писал:
> 
> 
> > *rancevleha*,
> ...


Я не помню, чтобы они тогда вообще номерными были. Номерные, по-моему, уже сильно позже появились. 
Не думаю, что паспорт Вам может пригодиться. Поставьте 3тр с торгом. Если кого заинтересует из играющих, смело опускайте цену.


----------



## rancevleha (16 Мар 2015)

Спасибо


----------

